# Help! Reluctant Goldfish Owner



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

A few days ago I purchased a tai devil crab, and was having trouble coaxing her to eat. On the advice of a pet store owner, I puchased three small comets as feeders (they are about 3/4 of an inch long each) Well, I put one in with my crab and it chased her all around her tank. (try to picture a miniscule goldfish running after a huge well-armed crab...) anyway, I don't think she is interested in eating the little guys.

And to tell the honest truth, I'm getting a little attached. They are cute.

Right now I took them out of the crab tank and they are in a five gallon tank. The store won't take them back, they have a no-return policy on fish. I absolutely can't bear to flush those poor little things down the toilet or euhthanize them. I've even (stupidly) named them.

Now I'm reading this and I'm finding out that these little guys get a lot bigger than anticipated. I had intended to buy a ten gallon tank setup for a long time, and thought that would be enough for them. I guess not.

A friend of mine wants one, but her tank is only 20 gallons and she already has three goldfish. So I'm not sure if that's any better. I DO have a friend who has a pond, but she's two hours away and I only see her a few times a year. I'm sure I could arrange giving them over to her eventually, if she'll take them. Which she most likely will, but it won't be right away.

In the meantime though, I think I can only manage a ten gallon tank. I have a 29 gallon, but its occupied by other fish (tropical) Now, I've wanted a big tank (55 gallons or more) for a really long time, but I don't have immediate plans to get one. Too expensive for now, and I may be moving when my lease is up. So not in the immediate future. So how long can I realistically keep my three little fish in a ten gallon tank, how much time do I have before I need to seriously start looking for new homes for them, or upgrade?

And also- they are not eating. I think they were fed pellets in the store, becuase they do not seem to know what flakes are, or to recognize them as food. they are very shy, and will not swim to the top of the tank. When they see me coming they freak out and panic, swimming away. I've never had fish that didnt' like being fed before. I am thinking I will not feed them for a few days, then start up again, and maybe they will be hungry enough to investigate the flakes. It could be they are still adjusting to their surroundings. The tank should be cycled- it had a betta living in it until recently.

Any advice?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lots of water changes. Make a schedule and keep to it.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i think they will be fine goldfish are really hardy fish and are tougher than most people give them credit for. i have 2 that i used to cycle my tank in a pond in my backyard. there is no filter at all no heater i feed them like 3 times a week and they are still living strong. during the winter i think im going to pull them inside


----------

